# Dear MAC - Our wishlist



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2010)

In color story discussion threads I can often read a lot of great ideas of products you wish MAC would release.

I think we should collect all these ideas in their own thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which products do you want MAC to come out with?


----------



## marusia (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear Mac,

I think we all want the oldies but goodies to come back. Lightscapade, Coco Beach, etc etc;


----------



## spunky (Aug 22, 2010)

my little wishlist is:

lightscapade MSF
queen's sin l/s
firespot e/s
more starflash eyeshadows
more frost lipsticks that behave like queen's sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaaaaaand most of the ideas that our specktrettes have come up with because quite frankly, they rock!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

dear mac,

i really want you to release some really hard to find mini pigments this year! like all girl! 

thanks!


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 22, 2010)

lightscapade MSF
Wondergrass e/s
firespot e/s
Colourful fluidlines - like Royal Wink, or Blue Peep! (I miss both of these!)
**NEW PRODUCT SUGGESTION** colourful paintpots - one like freshwater or sky blue, juxt or shimmermoss and one like beautiful iris!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 22, 2010)

Lou, you talked about black-based pigments with different coloured sparkles? These would be amazing! Like a Style Black collection for pigments.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 22, 2010)

I would totally be on board with the whole zombie/ghost/vampire collection idea. That would be amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

dear mac, 

i would like you to repromote 
queens sin
lightscapade
the alexander mcqueen paint pots
tendertones
more starflash eyeshadows
and some more matte 2 type shadows
more dare to wear glosses

i would also like you to come up with
more variety in coloured paint pots
a silver toned highlighter rather than bronze/gold
and a lipstick that looks like sparkly ruby slippers from the wizard of oz
a pink to red gradient blush ombre
more blush ombres in general, maybe even eyeshadow ombres
more duochrome pigments
more matte vivid pigments

its not much to ask is it?


last but not least please mac, no more MES, i'm bored with them


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2010)

Things I want to see come back:

Lightscapade
Metal Rock
Jet l/s
Overdone l/s
Isis l/s
Ionic l//s (with better formula)

Things I'd like to see for a first time:

true violet/ lavender blush
silver-toned highlighter
More Dazzle shades, like a black base with red and purple frost
more purple
silver/ white gps
a bunch of the products we were promised for Rodarte
ZOMBIE/ GHOST COLLECTION

My list grows every day...


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 22, 2010)

Mac, please make me a deep black starflash eyeshadow. Thank you.

p.s. and some new duochromes eyeshadows (black with red, red with violet, lilac with teal, gold with silver, deepest shimmery emerald jewel green with pink and gunmetal grey with babypink etc.), 
paints, 
paint pots, 
light and bright greasepaint sticks, 
mattenes, 
eye-safe glitters, 
bright coloured mascaras (good ones, no crappy ones - yes?) 
and a black metallic high shine pigment.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_Things I want to see come back:



true violet/ lavender blush_

 






 that would be awesome


----------



## spunky (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_dear mac, 

i would like you to repromote 
queens sin
lightscapade
the alexander mcqueen paint pots
tendertones
more starflash eyeshadows
and some more matte 2 type shadows
more dare to wear glosses

i would also like you to come up with
more variety in coloured paint pots
a silver toned highlighter rather than bronze/gold
*and a lipstick that looks like sparkly ruby slippers from the wizard of oz*
a pink to red gradient blush ombre
more blush ombres in general, maybe even eyeshadow ombres
more duochrome pigments
more matte vivid pigments

its not much to ask is it?


last but not least please mac, no more MES, i'm bored with them_

 





 YES PLEASE!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear MAC

Please can I have the following
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



coloured paint pots
old sized pigment jars back please
blush ombres in more colours and permanant
All MES to be like in the groove ones
more starflash shadows
bring back matte2 as well please
Revive some old pigments we never see anymore
An annual MSF collection?


----------



## spunky (Aug 22, 2010)

also - switching up the holiday sets would be nice! different mini items instead of the usual pigment/lipglass


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 22, 2010)

Mini GPS sets
Different pigments in the holiday sets
Highlighters that give a creamy glow-no shimmer
Kohl powers, red preferably
Matte2 eyeshadows in GPS colours
All satin finish quad/palette
Blush quad


----------



## Junkie (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy! So this thread is amazing! lol

SO basically....everything in the Rare/HTF thread! Hahahaha!

Although, new ideas...hrmm...

A rainbow collection - EVERYTHING! Lipsticks, paint pots, GPS, paints! etc.

Hot+Sour, Blue Boy, Flammable, Infamous!
A dark green paint pot, TRUE purple paint pot!

Red matte eyeshadow!

Blush ombres permanent. Style Black MES permanent. 

Back2MAC to change its policy back to the old rules. I hate this "no to special packaging" bull. 

Old style jars back - or atleast lower the damn price on the smaller ones!

Mini versions of all the pigments, including LE ones - basically like an ENTIRE collection of holiday-style vials. If it came in sets - that would be AMAZING! Including PRO colours.


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am a newbie to MAC but from what I have seen I would like a collection based on crayola crayons. Every time i see my boys crayons I go damn I wish i had a ...... in that color.


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2010)

Make ALL your current matte e/s the same as the matte2 finish.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lou, you talked about black-based pigments with different coloured sparkles? These would be amazing! Like a Style Black collection for pigments._

 
yup! i did indeed and it would be oh so awesome if mac really did it! we should email them a link to this thread!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_A rainbow collection - EVERYTHING! Lipsticks, paint pots, GPS, paints! etc.
_


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear Mac,

I'd wish this amazing colours would be repromoted or made PERMANENT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

Don't Be Shy blush
Celebrity Pink Blush
Fashion Frenzy blush
Spaced Out blush
Instant Chic blush
Pink Rebel lustre drops

Real Doll l/s
Fun Fun l/s
Zandra l/s
Surprise Me l/s
Made With Love l/s
Lavender Whip l/s
Fashion Mews l/s

Starlet Kiss l/g
Sock Hop l/g

Cool Pink paint stick and p/g
French Violet paint stick and p/g
Iris Eyes f/l

New Products?:

As much as I love Mac I feel it is missing creamy and colourful linears: I'd love a vibrant light purple f/l, a pure bright creamy purple one with no shimmer, a nice light green one, and a bubble gum pink one.

I think Mac is also missing:

- A light pigment cotton candy pink blush kinda like the blush Hang loose from into the Groove collection, but with no shimmer
-a milky light pink lipstick
-a sheer bubble gum pink one
-more wearable coral lipsticks for pale girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-a pinky red lipstick for ppl who cant or dont want to wear bright pure or orange red l/s
-a lilac l/s in the permanent line
-black based p/g

Collections I think a star/celebrity collection would be cool

They could have different parts:
-pop star (think Lady Gaga and Katy Perry), 
-rock star (Black based p/g, glitter), 
-red carpet (classic Hollywood red lips, smokey eyes), -modern pin-up (funky colour linears and bright l/s)


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear MAC,

Here's my wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- I would LOVE to see the beauty powder blushes become permanent
- More paints like flammable, hot & sour...maybe make these permanent
- Change the pigment jars...it's kinda hard to get pigments out without making a  mess...could just be me though and I really liked using the lid of the old jars to pick up pigment 
- the starflash eyeshadows to be permanent or have more come out
- repromote the blush ombres I missed out on these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- eyeshadows that are like Club 
- repromote pigments we haven't seen in a long time...like sweet sienna


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Aug 22, 2010)

_*Comet Blue Dazzleglass
Coral, lavender and darker pink Lustre Drops
A pink Magically cool liquid powder
A lipglass like Icescape but with some purple and blue shimmer added
A baby pink, a dark pink, and a lavender Paint Pot
Perky Paint Pot
Marine Life Powder
All Girl Pigment
A true red eyeshadow with shimmer
Style Black eyeshadows with red, green, teal and orange shimmers
Reflects green, orange, yellow and light purple glitters*_


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 22, 2010)

I love everyone's list and ideas!!

I wish they would re-promote Hot & Sour paint and Stray Grey paint pot


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Make ALL your current matte e/s the same as the matte2 finish._

 
Can I get an AMEN on this one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wishlist - please bring back/repromote:

Smudged Violet eyeshadow
Cult of Cherry lipglass (even though I have 2, I never want to be without this)
Mimmy lipglass
Cha Cha lipglass
Subtle pigment (I have a full jar of this, but this pigment is so amazing, and works on almost any skintone)

And.............

Tendertones!  All of them, and new ones.


----------



## katred (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like when I was a kid, going to see Santa and telling him what I wanted for Christmas... But as long as I'm asking. 

I was looking at dragonflies yesterday and I thought that there was an excellent basis for an eyeshadow (Starflash) or pigment there- something black with green, blue and purple sheen.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 23, 2010)

Mousse textured blushes!

Beauty Powder Blushes made perm - especially Joyous!

Empty palettes available at regular stores instead of just PRO.

I'd also love a matte red paint pot - eye AND lip safe.

Reflects Transparent EVERYTHING! Especially purple, orange/coral, etc.

Emerald Green MES like Style Black, Red too. Even hot pink.

All the Kohl Power liners!

Maybe even a spray foundation like Dior's Airflash - waterproof!

Skincare line expansion! I wanna be able to get Volcanic Ash Exfoliater all the time - not just during warehouse sales!

Oh - and that Mother of All Traincases?! Yeah...THAT....FOR REAL! lol


----------



## Susanne (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yup! i did indeed and it would be oh so awesome if mac really did it! *we should email them a link to this thread!*



_

 





 I hope they will see it! Or we will mail the link after a few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love all your ideas! I really wish some of them will come true!


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_and a lipstick that looks like sparkly ruby slippers from the wizard of oz_

 
Yes! or a Wizard Of Oz collection - their inspriation can be the yellow brick road, the emerald city and the horse of  differents colours!!


And yes to more duochrome eyeshadows, and rainbow coloured products!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with a lot of what I read here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like:

- Mattenes to come back and be perm, they're my fave MAC lipsticks
- Colourful and bright fluidlines, the current ones are boring and I'm running outta my Blue Peep
- More paintpots and make them more colourful, we need a purple, an orange, a sky blue...so maybe get inspired by MUFE aqua creams?
- Old jar pigments to come back, I hate these tiny ones and I already spilled a bunch coz of the shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Bring back the matte2 and get rid of the old school mattes. And I want matte2's in all the colours of the rainbow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Make better quality foundations that match my skintone better. Lack of good foundation was the first reason I started looking at other brands initially and now about 80% fallen outta love with MAC
- More beauty powder blushes, they'r my fave MAC blushes!


----------



## geeko (Aug 23, 2010)

More cremeblend blushers in different colors
More paintpots in more colors instead of only the neutrals
More colorful fluidlines 
Make the art supplies pearlglide liners permanent. 
A color corrector palette 

Actually I would prefer the good old paints instead of paintpots...they are so much more hygenic.... i prefer to squeeze the color out instead of using my brush or finger and dipping into the pot to get the color.

Er... pls improve on the formula of the normal matte shadows. They are pretty chalky and takes lots of work just to blend.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 23, 2010)

Different (special ) brush sets like the Hello Kitty Brushes.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 23, 2010)

Starflash quads please.. and a perm starflash line?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2010)

Forgot to include on my list:

Stark Naked Beauty Powder Blush

Blooming Powder Blush


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_In color story discussion threads I can often read a lot of great ideas of products you wish MAC would release.

I think we should collect all these ideas in their own thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which products do you want MAC to come out with?_

 

This is a great idea!

where do I start?  

Queen's Sin, Lavender Whip, Lollipop Loving all back and perm
Starflash eyeshadows in every color--red, yellow, orange, blue, etc.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 23, 2010)

My wishlist includes some stuff that was already mentioned, but I really want it, so I thought I would mention it anyway.

Salina's MAC Dreams.....

-Lavender/purple blush
-Zombie collection
-Faerie collection
-Tim Burton collection (Edward Scissorhands, Corpse Bride, Nightmare Before Christmas, etc.)
-More GPS (while I love black bases, I want some truly bright colors) + GPS perm
-More duochromes
-A collection of black based pigments w/ different duochromes
-More Style Black MES- lots of shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Pale silvers instead of pale golds
-More "good quality" beauty powders
-Dare to Wear lipglasses in every shade (even unusal ones- like OCC lip tars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-More blush ombres
-Deep Purple Pigment in the regular line (DO IT.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that's it for now. But, make these happen, and I will put all of your kids through college. Thanks MAC.


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 24, 2010)

more matte² eyeshadows
paints! colorful ones please!


----------



## kayley123 (Aug 24, 2010)

My wishlist...though if they actually DID release some of these, especially Turquoise, Metal Rock, Lightscapade, etc....then I would feel bad for anyone who bought some at the superhigh prices they go for now...

Mini Pigment sets in non-perm colors (or at least 3 of 5...)
Or at least these pigments!:  *Turquoise Matte!*, Softwashed (the asia exclusive...please?), Coco, Subtle, Coco Beach, All-Girl...regular Pink Matte (not Pink Vivid)...

OR give us Turquoise in a Matte2 finish!

True Purple/Lavender blush

Mini GPS!
Mini Paint Pots in a RAINBOW of colors!
Tendertones
Those ever-elusive MSFS:  Lightscapade, Metal Rock, Pleasureflush
More Starflash E/S
More Matte2 E/S
Veluxe E/S finish!

Llama Veluxe E/S (or in a Matte2 finish!)
Creme Anglaise Cremesheen Glass
Cremesheen Glasses--more colors, maybe a bit more pigmented too?
Smoke & Diamonds Starflash e/s and more Starflash!
Stray Grey Paint Pot
Infamous Paint
Hot & Sour Paint
Celebrity Pink Blush
Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder

Ooh, I like these ideas too:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_a pink to red gradient blush ombre
more *blush ombres* in general, maybe even eyeshadow ombres_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Make ALL your current matte e/s the same as the matte2 finish._

 
*YES!*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_also - switching up the holiday sets would be nice! different mini items instead of the usual pigment/lipglass_

 
With Mini Paints?  Mini GPS?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Lou's Idea of a black-based pigment collection with different colored sparkles..

-a Rocky Horror collection would be awesome to look at, though I probably wouldn't get anything)
-Ghost/Vampire/Zombie stuff I would probably also pass on, but it would be fun to look at!
-Disney Villains expansion:  Ursula at least!  Maybe Cheshire Cat, maybe Jafar...
-Disney Princesses:  Jasmine, Ariel, Belle (not a princess but who cares?  the collection should have a brunette...), and perhaps Snow White especially for the pale ladies?  (I wouldn't mind Aurora or Cinderella or Mulan, but I think the others would be better)


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I agree with a lot of what I read here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like:

- Mattenes to come back and be perm, they're my fave MAC lipsticks
- Colourful and bright fluidlines, the current ones are boring and I'm running outta my Blue Peep
- More paintpots and make them more colourful, we need a purple, an orange, a sky blue...so maybe get inspired by MUFE aqua creams?
- Old jar pigments to come back, I hate these tiny ones and I already spilled a bunch coz of the shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- *Bring back the matte2 and get rid of the old school mattes. And I want matte2's in all the colours of the rainbow *




- Make better quality foundations that match my skintone better. Lack of good foundation was the first reason I started looking at other brands initially and now about 80% fallen outta love with MAC
- More beauty powder blushes, they'r my fave MAC blushes!_

 





 Love that idea!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_*More cremeblend blushers in different colors*
More paintpots in more colors instead of only the neutrals
More colorful fluidlines 
Make the art supplies pearlglide liners permanent. 
A color corrector palette 

Actually I would prefer the good old paints instead of paintpots...they are so much more hygenic.... i prefer to squeeze the color out instead of using my brush or finger and dipping into the pot to get the color.

Er... pls improve on the formula of the normal matte shadows. They are pretty chalky and takes lots of work just to blend._

 











 Yes, please!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_My wishlist includes some stuff that was already mentioned, but I really want it, so I thought I would mention it anyway.

Salina's MAC Dreams.....

-Lavender/purple blush
-Zombie collection
-Faerie collection
-*Tim Burton collection (Edward Scissorhands, Corpse Bride, Nightmare Before Christmas, etc.)*
-More GPS (while I love black bases, I want some truly bright colors) + GPS perm
-More duochromes
-A collection of black based pigments w/ different duochromes
-More Style Black MES- lots of shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Pale silvers instead of pale golds
-More "good quality" beauty powders
-Dare to Wear lipglasses in every shade (even unusal ones- like OCC lip tars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-*More blush ombres*
-Deep Purple Pigment in the regular line (DO IT.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that's it for now. But, make these happen, and I will put all of your kids through college. Thanks MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, Salina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just came here to post that idea (Tim Burton collection)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC really should do it. That would be most spectacular and fun collection! And I agree with more blush ombres!

Also I love Instant Chic blush to come back. And make Hang Loose MB perm.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_





 Love that idea!!!














 Yes, please!



Hi, Salina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just came here to post that idea (Tim Burton collection)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC really should do it. That would be most spectacular and fun collection! And I agree with more blush ombres!

Also I love Instant Chic blush to come back. *And make Hang Loose MB perm.*



_

 
Hi, peachsuns! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After swatches of that versus Moon River, I like it better than Moon River. Could definitely see it as a staple.

But, I would also love if they could take the colors from Hang Loose and make it non-MB, just because I sometimes can't handle MBs.


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 24, 2010)

^ I would take "non MB" Hang Loose any day. I love your ideas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Let's hope for Tim Burton collection.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear MAC, you should bring back the following:

All of the past MSFs
Cool Heat e/s (love that e/s!)
Have the pigment jars be at 7.5g again
Blush Ombres from SCF
Starflash eyeshadows
Lavender Whip l/s
Solar White e/s
All of Style Black's MES


Things that I want to see:
More paint pots 
Ombre eyeshadows
Eyeshadows that have blackend colors like Style Black's MES
More GPS
Have the Chromalines be available in the regular line as well


----------



## chromatrix (Aug 25, 2010)

Shimmery red pigment the colour of Queen's sin
Queen's Sin to go with
Shimmery purple pigment the colour of MUFE #92
perhaps a lipstick to match in the #92 area as well
Light to medium spring green lipstick
Lavendar blush just slightly more purple than the purple side of Azealea blossom.
Bring back blue or RR blue pigment
A purple/turquoise duochrome pigment
An orange/fuchsia duochrome pigment
Lighter foundation shades, more in N rather than just NC/NW
a rainbow of bright saturated pigments, pearlglides, paintpots, starflash & GPS.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dear mac,

I am feeling extremely demanding today!  I want to see the following make an appearance in 2011 -

Buffy the Vampire Slayer collection - i love this show even though it ended many years ago! But it'd be awesome if you made it just for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Queens sin needs to come back and be perm.

You need more stock of LE stuff in europe!

Bring back pigments in old jars please.

Make new glitters and also more glitter eye liners.

Maybe not have any price increases in 2011!

OK thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_You need more stock of LE stuff in europe!
_

 
 Amen.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 25, 2010)

Please make a foundation shade of NC/NW 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saving the hassle & expense of mixing in white foundation to lighten it or seeking out NARS siberia.

New shades of Dare to Wear glosses. We all loved these.

Colourful Paints. Purples, pinks, emerald green, bright blue, yellow & orange even.

I'm also onboard with the Zombie/ghost collection or Tim Burton collection.

Make the Volcanic Ash skin-care line permanent. 

That is all..for now


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 26, 2010)

I want *Avarice* lipglass to come back and be perm! its the perfect neutral red


----------



## Susanne (Aug 26, 2010)

I want a repromote of Cult Fave lipglass (from Fafi). My fave ever - and I have a lot.


----------



## spunky (Aug 26, 2010)

give me a slap on the wrist if this is in the wrong place, but my tutor today was showing us her kit, and she had two of the mini paints! i squealed with excitement then got lots of funny looks because nobody else knew what they were! 

i'd also like to see comet blue dazzleglass, hollywood nites lipstick and love knot lustreglass. oh! and port red lipstick


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would love to see MAC make the Beauty Powders permanent! I would also like for MAC to repromote the Beauty Powder Blushes and make them permanent!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 26, 2010)

i would really like mac to come out with a whole set of paints in all sorts of wacky colours, i would buy them all and mix them etc, to make my own colours


ooooh imagine if you could 'construct' your own pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like a few matte bases/colours and you could add different coloured shimmers, or glitter or mix the colours to make a new one... but that's just crazy talk!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 26, 2010)

I would love it if Deck Chair and Sweet Strawberry (HK) were perm.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2010)

Dear MAC,

 Please bring back colorful paints and introduce some colorful MATTE paintpots. Also please find a way to repromote Burnt Burgandy pigment. While we are on the topic of repromotes, can you find it in your heart to bring back METAL ROCK MSF? I believe in you MAC. Unlike Santa or the Easter Bunny you can make my dreams come true.


                  Yours Truly,

                                    DILLIGAF


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I would love to see MAC make the Beauty Powders permanent! I would also like for MAC to repromote the Beauty Powder Blushes and make them permanent!_

 
I hear that!!!! Beauty powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would also love if Smoke Signals pigment was repromoted!!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_Maybe I will try purple sometime. It is a shame that they test I just couldn't help to admire the colors-MAC take note please lol._

 
MAC- take note!!! An array of purple lip products like the new D&G Evocative 2010 Fall Collection. I would buy every single one!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would like to see a collection as big as Forecast or VV, but of bright colors instead of the mostly muted...like the shadows from Dare to Wear represented. And a Parisian collection..black and white and lots of red!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I would like to see a collection as big as Forecast or VV, but of bright colors instead of the mostly muted...like the shadows from Dare to Wear represented. And a Parisian collection..black and white and lots of red!_

 
Parisian- black white and red = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Definitely bring that on, MAC!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Bring Back Metal Rock, or trot out ALL the MSFs as an anniversary collection each year, and retain 3 or 4  that remain available year round, kinda like they did with the permanent MES, and Mineralized blushes.

Same thing with the Starflash shadows.

Bring Back Velvet Moss and KEEP it!

Starting with the Wonder Woman collection, choose a comic book heroine each year and base an anniversary collection around her.

Permanent colored mascaras.

Expand the Pearlglide range permanently ( I needs my Undercurrent!)

A complete brow kit as opposed to several different products  sold seperately ( Of course, people can still buy their HG products, but I think  kit would be nice).


I'd also like to see more ladyboys in promotional media. LOL

4 piece  brush sets for eyes and face. A basic set and an advanced set for each, available permanently (with inconspicuous labeling on the handles to indicate that the brushes belong to a set, so that people can't try to return them for refunds as individual brushes, like before).


----------



## mystery (Aug 27, 2010)

wow... this thread is making me drool.
but also kind of angry... MAC has *so* much room to expand their products and the collections etc and make such a profit, yet instead they seem to stick to the same eyeshadows, nude lips etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine if they listened to some of the things in this thread, how crazy all of us would go! 

sorry for the rant... but I just needed to get that out there


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 28, 2010)

I also want *Graphic Brown *fluidline!! If they ever bring this back I'm getting a million backups =(


----------



## Anneri (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Dear mac,


You need more stock of LE stuff in europe!
_

 

OH GOD YES!

Dear MAC, we want to give you our money - why do make it so difficult for us?!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, can we get some reusable totes, permanently? You say you wanna be environmentally responsible via the b2m program,  but for every purchase, you send the customer away with a new plastic bag. I have a box full of mac bags that I use when I b2m, and I refuse bags when I purchase now. I think that with the increase of people using reusable grocery bags, the time is right for other types of retailers to follow suit (some already have). Besides, I think most mac addicts would love to have a mac branded tote.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Oh yeah, can we get some reusable totes, permanently? You say you wanna be environmentally responsible via the b2m program,  but for every purchase, you send the customer away with a new plastic bag. I have a box full of mac bags that I use when I b2m, and I refuse bags when I purchase now. I think that with the increase of people using reusable grocery bags, the time is right for other types of retailers to follow suit (some already have). Besides, I think most mac addicts would love to have a mac branded tote.  _

 
I love this idea! I already reuse all of my plastic bags from them, but a reusable tote would be amazing


----------



## spunky (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Oh yeah, can we get some reusable totes, permanently? You say you wanna be environmentally responsible via the b2m program,  but for every purchase, you send the customer away with a new plastic bag. I have a box full of mac bags that I use when I b2m, and I refuse bags when I purchase now. I think that with the increase of people using reusable grocery bags, the time is right for other types of retailers to follow suit (some already have). Besides, I think most mac addicts would love to have a mac branded tote.  _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_I love this idea! I already reuse all of my plastic bags from them, but a reusable tote would be amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have one! cannot find it on any of their sites, but my college kit came with a HUGE black tote with the MAC logo on one side. it's deep enough to fit a palette in the bottom, and tall enough to fit an A4 size folder in it too. 

i don't have a photo of it 'in use' but i have one of it laid down on the floor with some bits &pieces for scale, if you want to see it


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_i have one! cannot find it on any of their sites, but my college kit came with a HUGE black tote with the MAC logo on one side. it's deep enough to fit a palette in the bottom, and tall enough to fit an A4 size folder in it too. 

i don't have a photo of it 'in use' but i have one of it laid down on the floor with some bits &pieces for scale, if you want to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is EXACTLY what I envisioned! This is something they need to roll out at counters and stores permanently! Thanks, Spunky!


----------



## spunky (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_This is EXACTLY what I envisioned! This is something they need to roll out at counters and stores permanently! Thanks, Spunky!_

 
YES! it is so handy and much better than the plastic ones. right now mine is filled with the traditional start-of-school-mountain-of-handouts but you can fit so much into it. wish i could get a backup, it's so useful!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 29, 2010)

So many great ideas in this thread! The idea of a reusable tote is brilliant. I also agree that the matte shadows should all be made into matte2 and that we need some HTF pigments to be repromoted! I'd especially like Subtle, Quietly, Night Light, Softwashed and Forest Green.

My MAC wishes...
* That all LE collections make it outside of the US, and that the COMPLETE collections make it outside of the US. Sweden didn't get Art Supplies, for instance, and while we got Dare To Wear, not all of the Dare To Wear lipglasses made it here. 
* That the 3D glasses come back. I loved those.
* That Hyperreal foundation is brought back in the full colour range. I never understood why they DC'd that.
* That Femme Noir e/s is brought back - again, never understood why they took it away in the first place. But it should be brought back as a matte2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* That some popular LE items are repromoted - Cult of Cherry lipglass, blush ombres, Firespot e/s, Cosmic e/s to name a few.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 29, 2010)

I want GPS in softer colours, not the blackened ones from last time. A silver, a purple, a turquoise, a gold one to start with!
Mini paint and mini Pearlglide sets for the Holiday collection.
Make starflashs permanent.

And please make permanent Lil' hot pepper l/g and Silverthorn e/s!


----------



## aradhana (Aug 29, 2010)

i love the idea of the reusable tote....i hope mac is listening....
i'm not actually a fan of the outer packaging on their items either, but i know some people really love that stuff...for me it just ends up in the recycling bin...


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_So many great ideas in this thread! The idea of a reusable tote is brilliant. I also agree that the matte shadows should all be made into matte2 and that we need some HTF pigments to be repromoted! I'd especially like Subtle, Quietly, Night Light, Softwashed and Forest Green.

My MAC wishes...
* That all LE collections make it outside of the US, and that the COMPLETE collections make it outside of the US. Sweden didn't get Art Supplies, for instance, and while we got Dare To Wear, not all of the Dare To Wear lipglasses made it here. 
* That the 3D glasses come back. I loved those.
* That Hyperreal foundation is brought back in the full colour range. I never understood why they DC'd that.
** That Femme Noir e/s is brought back - again, never understood why they took it away in the first place. But it should be brought back as a matte2! *




* That some popular LE items are repromoted - Cult of Cherry lipglass, blush ombres, Firespot e/s, Cosmic e/s to name a few._

 

This quote made me go check out the Femme Noir e/s that I have because I remembered the texture being very similar to the matte2 shadows and is just as pigmented as the matte2's. It's a veluxe finish (not veluxe pearl but just veluxe) but it, along with other veluxe shadows I have (Blu Noir, Intoxicate, Ingenue Blue) feels just like my Graphology matte2 shadow. They kind of feel like suede when touched with fingers. Really soft. I guess what I'm trying to say is the veluxe shadows would be a great substitute if MAC decides to not come out with any more matte2's. The veluxe shadows were few and far in between as well though.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 30, 2010)

It would be awesome to see a holiday palette with just starflash shadows!
It would also be pretty cool to have a collection where all the products had teal reflects in them, like a whole bunch of different colored shadows and glosses with that reflect teal! That would be gorgeous!


----------



## kayley123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_This quote made me go check out the Femme Noir e/s that I have because I remembered the texture being very similar to the matte2 shadows and is just as pigmented as the matte2's. It's a veluxe finish (not veluxe pearl but just veluxe) but it, along with other veluxe shadows I have (Blu Noir, Intoxicate, Ingenue Blue) feels just like my Graphology matte2 shadow. They kind of feel like suede when touched with fingers. Really soft. I guess what I'm trying to say is the veluxe shadows would be a great substitute if MAC decides to not come out with any more matte2's. The veluxe shadows were few and far in between as well though._

 
Yeah, I miss veluxes too!  They still have Kid and a couple other colors left, but I miss Llama!  And all their other colors that they DCd...
And a reusable tote is an awesome idea!


----------



## Junkie (Aug 30, 2010)

I really don't doubt that someone at MAC Head Office reads this. There are just way too many products that have come out that are way too similar to things we wanted - even collections and themes.

If they released everything all at once in super great collections one after the other, we'd all be broke and wouldn't be able to buy into more later on.

So its kinda smart that they space ideas and products out....

Though I hate how some items aren't mass produced enough (hence sell-outs and retarded mark-ups on ebay like with Marine Life, Ripe Peach and Stereo Rose). 

Don't you think though - that even THOSE people that re-sell all these hot items - KNOW they're hot simply because we all voice that on here? Like, "Hey, I'm gonna go and buy every single Marine Life and post on ebay because 100 out of 150 girls say they want it". I dunno...seems like a good strategy of sorts for them.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 30, 2010)

I would love to get quads for smokey eyes: in black, grey, purple, dark blue and green.... with a perfect nude lipglass for every quad.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I would love to get quads for smokey eyes: in black, grey, purple, dark blue and green.... with a perfect nude lipglass for every quad._

 
I'd buy all of those, Susanne! I love that idea!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, for me, a nude lipstick would be better. Although, they could do both!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish they did some sort of starter kit.. like the holiday collections and look in a box, but specifically for people who are starting up, or are expanding out in to colours/products they don't really have much of - e.g nude lip products.. I think it'd make things a lot easier to try something new tbh.


----------



## CoralBlast (Aug 31, 2010)

i would like mini paint pots in permanent and new colours
and glamoursun lipglass, i need like two dozen of everything!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd like mini fluidlines.. at least I'd be able to use more before they dry out...


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_I'd like mini fluidlines.. at least I'd be able to use more before they dry out..._

 
yes, mine always dry out before i get a chance to use them up

edit: this does not mean mac that we want you to decrease the size and charge the same amount, like the pigments


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_This quote made me go check out the Femme Noir e/s that I have because I remembered the texture being very similar to the matte2 shadows and is just as pigmented as the matte2's. It's a veluxe finish (not veluxe pearl but just veluxe) but it, along with other veluxe shadows I have (Blu Noir, Intoxicate, Ingenue Blue) feels just like my Graphology matte2 shadow. They kind of feel like suede when touched with fingers. Really soft. I guess what I'm trying to say is the veluxe shadows would be a great substitute if MAC decides to not come out with any more matte2's. The veluxe shadows were few and far in between as well though._

 
Oh yeah, there's the veluxe finish as well... you are right it is so rare I forgot it existed! But it is a lovely finish and they should make more of them. Femme Noir can return in its original veluxe form as far as I am concerned


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yes, mine always dry out before i get a chance to use them up

edit: this does not mean mac that we want you to decrease the size and charge the same amount, like the pigments_

 
Mine too.. and then they are too thick to really use and get a crisp line.. 

And agreed with the prices! Maybe if they lost half the packaging they'd lose half the price too.. wishful thinking though.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 31, 2010)

The only fludiline I ever had and actually used was Royal Wink, and it dried up before I could even make a dent since I didn't use it everyday.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 31, 2010)

My problem exactly.. my Blacktrack had dried up as soon as I got to about half way used.. it's still "fluid", but it's a lot drier and it's not as opaque. Does MAC plan on this wastage or something?


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndSparkle* 

 
_My problem exactly.. my Blacktrack had dried up as soon as I got to about half way used.. it's still "fluid", but it's a lot drier and it's not as opaque. Does MAC plan on this wastage or something?_

 
If they do, they're evil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They either need to get better jars, or smaller sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually sort of afraid of buying paint pots b/c of what happened to my fluidline.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 31, 2010)

All I want is my two front teeth ...  No really I want:

Rizzo lipstick back (the best pink EVAHH!)

SFP and liquid in a broader range of shades: I am between NC45 and NC50 & I can also wear C7 SFP.

British ladies, however, have access to NC41, 43, NC44.5, NC46, AND NC55!!! in liquid foundation, for instance!

Stiletto lipstick!

The old eyeliners that used to come in the pots like the shadows do now.  I forgot the name of them - this was before fluid line.

A true purple blush!!!

MSF's 24/7/365 ALL SHADES including METAL ROCK, Stereo Rose, etc. No more LE!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 31, 2010)

Anything and everything mini......paint pots, pearl glide eyeliners, lipsticks (i HATE those lip palettes they make for the holiday collections), blush ombres, dazzleglasses, etc.

I'm not sure if this has been posted but i would love a military inspired collection. Burnt golds, khakis, pale champagne, smokey olive greens, and some gunmetal. 

Also a Sicilian themed collection. My dad was born there and i've visited. Its such a beautiful part of Italy. Surrounded by the blue Mediterranian sea, nice mountains, the famous volcano, and they could also do shades inspired by the citrus fruits there 'cuz you'll never see a lemon like a Sicilian one or even the shades in a blood orange or cactus pears. Also, they make these traditional horse carraiges covered in very colourful paintings. Such an inspiring place! Dolce & Gabbana have already done a Sicily perfume and a Sicilian Lace makeup collection though.


----------



## katred (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_I'm actually sort of afraid of buying paint pots b/c of what happened to my fluidline._

 
I have Blackground and it seems to be doing fine. The Blacktrack fluidline I got a couple of months later, however, is already starting to pull away from the sides of the jar noticeably, even though I was using it every day (until I got my paws on the superslick liquid liners, which are so awesome I may never look at another liner again). 

The moral of the story: Paint pots seem to last better than fluidlines, regardless of usage, so feel free to grab yourself a paint pot Layla. Blackground makes a lovely dark base for other shadows, for instance.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear MAC, 

Do a quarterly collection of sellout hits and pro wonders!
Bring all pigments back in their original 7.5 gram containers.
Name all of the quarterly collection "Why You Loved Us (1, 2, 3, 4)!"



Collection 1: Why You Loved Us: Making You Sing The Blues
Eve l/s, Blast O'Blue l/s, Bang On Blue e/s, 3-D Silver Glitter... 


Collection 2: Why You Loved Us: Black Hearted Business
All the Style Black MES plus a teal, copper, red, and holographic one, the original GPS, Dirty Plum Blush, Red Accent pig, Smoked Purple l/s, Sin l/s, ... 


Collection 3: Why You Loved Us: Let Them Eat Cake
Royal Wink Fluidline, Burnt Burgundy pig, Strawberry Milk l/s, Lavender Whip l/s, Full Chocolate l/s... 


Collection 4: Why You Loved Us: Burned
X Rocks Blush, Spaced Out Blush, Devil Blush, Metal Rock MSF, Neon Orange l/s...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Dear MAC,

Jem and the Holograms Collection NOW!
6 Girls! Jem, Shanna, Kimber, Danse, Aja, and Carmen!




Followed by The Misfits!

4 Girls! Pizzazz, Roxy, Stormer, and Jetta!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 1, 2010)

Goat Goat Etc. : I LOVE all of your ideas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_I have Blackground and it seems to be doing fine. The Blacktrack fluidline I got a couple of months later, however, is already starting to pull away from the sides of the jar noticeably, even though I was using it every day (until I got my paws on the superslick liquid liners, which are so awesome I may never look at another liner again). 

The moral of the story: Paint pots seem to last better than fluidlines, regardless of usage, so feel free to grab yourself a paint pot Layla. Blackground makes a lovely dark base for other shadows, for instance._

 
Blackground is at the top of my list, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I will pick one up after VV


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Goat Goat:  wow, you really have this planned out!  MAC should just hire you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_yes, mine always dry out before i get a chance to use them up

edit: this does not mean mac that we want you to decrease the size and charge the same amount, like the pigments_

 
Yeah, my greatest fear is that they will make them smaller but leave the price the same.  

My Paint pots have done okay; just keep them closed well.  *However,* even if/though they do stay creamy (at least so far for me...) it still takes much too long to finish one off, so a smaller size would really be so much better...honestly, I'd try out *more* colors if I could actually see myself finishing one off!  MAC, you would end up with MORE of my money!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_
Yeah, my greatest fear is that they will make them smaller but leave the price the same.  

My Paint pots have done okay; just keep them closed well.  *However,* even if/though they do stay creamy (at least so far for me...) it still takes much too long to finish one off, so a smaller size would really be so much better...honestly, I'd try out *more* colors if I could actually see myself finishing one off!  MAC, you would end up with MORE of my money!_

 
That's a good idea! Possibly they could be kinda like the Physician's Formula trio stackers.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Goat Goat:  wow, you really have this planned out!  MAC should just hire you!_

 
Whoa, you honor me! Thanks so much!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Goat Goat Etc. : I LOVE all of your ideas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks ;D 

Ladies I feel both these collections are so necessary!! MAC's just not answering the call. 

I love the idea of the "Why You Loved Us" collections because MAC's screwed up so much in the recent year with price hikes and diddling with the piggies and this would be a humorous apology to consumers.

Especially with the hits-I'd like to assume, however, that in these times MAC's throwing lures (ex. Stereo Rose MSF) out in their collections so that we'll look at the not so awesome or new experiments in their collections when we originally intended on buying the hit we were after.

4 collections with everything everyone could ever want would be highly anticipated enough that some would barely spill a drop of money or B2M's on any other collections that year except the WYLU collections.

Also take into consideration that each collection appeals to different people and their likes so in a way each collection we see is a form of consumer control with estimates about how much product to make based on sell-ability and resources to make each product.

God, to make the WYLU collection I'm talking about MAC would have to take 2 good years to gather resources and make enough product for each consumer--especially taking crazy ass 13+ of one-of-kind backup people (WHORE-DERS)!

But gawd, you know if Lady Gaga *rolling my eyes* said 'hey why don't you..." this collection would be so in the making. 

I gotta figure a way to get famous and iconic to the gays and get this collection off the ground, LOL.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes- I fucking LOVE the idea of the Why You Loved Us collections. Just from your list, I would be buying all of these:

Eve l/s, Blast O'Blue l/s, Bang On Blue e/s, 3-D Silver Glitter, All the Style Black MES plus a teal, copper, red, and holographic one, the original GPS, Red Accent pig, Smoked Purple l/s, Sin l/s, Burnt Burgundy pig, Lavender Whip l/s, Full Chocolate l/s, Neon Orange l/s

Some w/ back-ups. If they do this, I just hope they're relatively spaced out.


----------



## AndSparkle (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_If they do, they're evil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They either need to get better jars, or smaller sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually sort of afraid of buying paint pots b/c of what happened to my fluidline._

 
If you keep them upside down, they last so much longer! And also.. don't mix the whole product up if one area becomes dry, they dry out quicker that way. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Anything and everything mini......paint pots, pearl glide eyeliners, lipsticks (i HATE those lip palettes they make for the holiday collections), blush ombres, dazzleglasses, etc.

I'm not sure if this has been posted but i would love a military inspired collection. Burnt golds, khakis, pale champagne, smokey olive greens, and some gunmetal. 

Also a Sicilian themed collection. My dad was born there and i've visited. Its such a beautiful part of Italy. Surrounded by the blue Mediterranian sea, nice mountains, the famous volcano, and they could also do shades inspired by the citrus fruits there 'cuz you'll never see a lemon like a Sicilian one or even the shades in a blood orange or cactus pears. Also, they make these traditional horse carraiges covered in very colourful paintings. Such an inspiring place! Dolce & Gabbana have already done a Sicily perfume and a Sicilian Lace makeup collection though._

 
I want mini AND permanent pearlglides! I love Undercurrent with all my heart.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Goat Goat: wow, you really have this planned out! MAC should just hire you!



*Yeah, my greatest fear is that they will make them smaller but leave the price the same.* 

My Paint pots have done okay; just keep them closed well. *However,* even if/though they do stay creamy (at least so far for me...) it still takes much too long to finish one off, so a smaller size would really be so much better...honestly, I'd try out *more* colors if I could actually see myself finishing one off! MAC, you would end up with MORE of my money!_

 
Well, it IS MAC... In some ways I just expect it. 

Something just came to mind though, I don't think MAC could ever please everyone with it's products.. there are just so many suggestions.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 1, 2010)

Please make Lavender Whip permanent


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2010)

while i love goat goat etc ideas, i hate them too, mainly because i would be horribly bankrupt if they did them


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_while i love goat goat etc ideas, i hate them too, mainly because i would be horribly bankrupt if they did them_

 
This is so true...I don't know what I would do if they did it!


----------



## shannnybannny (Sep 3, 2010)

*Bring Back Wanted Items!*

Ok so I don't get it.. at all..


Why do they NOT bring back some of their most anticipated products? Such as Sweet Sienna pigment, Subtle pigment, Lightscapade MSF.... or things like that? They would make a killing and people are so desperate for them (including myself)... it just doesn't make sense!

I hope they are getting some sense knocked into them. They really should use these forums to help with there marketing/sales/design team... and do a collection called "anticipated" or something...


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Bring Back Wanted Items!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannnybannny* 

 
_Ok so I don't get it.. at all..


Why do they NOT bring back some of their most anticipated products? Such as Sweet Sienna pigment, Subtle pigment, Lightscapade MSF.... or things like that? They would make a killing and people are so desperate for them (including myself)... it just doesn't make sense!

I hope they are getting some sense knocked into them. They really should use these forums to help with there marketing/sales/design team... and do a collection called "anticipated" or something..._

 
In the business sense, they probably want to keep their customers all edgy and constantly on their toes. They want the customer to keep on checking to see if their favorite LE item is back, because even if it isn't, something else will catch their eye. I'm sure they already have a team that's purely focused on reviews on youtube/forums/blogs to know the minds of the consumer. But I mean if they keep on releasing anticipated colors, they can't drag their company life out as long. Plus, if they're stuck with a collection, they can ALWAYS throw something that's well loved into the collection to get people to buy. And I would say few people stop at MAC to get only 1 thing from the collection. =/


----------



## spunky (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Bring Back Wanted Items!*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...shlist-169083/


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Bring Back Wanted Items!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...shlist-169083/



_

 
Lol MAC would have to make 4x as much for each item than they usually do =p

And none of those 3 items to 1 store in the middle of a city. -.-


----------



## Susanne (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Bring Back Wanted Items!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...shlist-169083/



_

 
*merging with this thread*


----------



## MACwinked (Sep 3, 2010)

MAC, 

Please give us a Starflash or Veluxe Pearl eyeshadow that is black, pure silver, and pure gold. 

Oh yeah, and I would really like the new 15 spot palettes with the clear tops ASAP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Katy Perry would be a fabulous Viva Glam Representative.


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 3, 2010)

I would love to see Katy Perry do MAC..she can take Fergie's place. 

ITA with more Starflash shadows also..still befuddled as to why they didn't put out another collection of those!


----------

